# Broadcom 4353 extremely frequent disconections

## lixo1

Dear all,

I would like to know your opinion about my Broadcom Corporation Device 4353 (rev 01)

I installed broadcom-sta driver, and knetworkmanager, the wifi is detected and I can connect to internet. 

But it's extremely hard to connect to internet, and if it connects then immediately disconnects.

So after some search, I'm setting by hand the option "iwconfig eth1 power off", with this option I can connect and stay connected.

So my questions are:

1) how can I set power off option at boot / login?

2) is there some better solution to this issue?

Thank you very much for any kind of help!

----------

## chithanh

If you want to issue a command at boot, you can use /etc/conf.d/local.start .

The broadcom-sta driver is of rather poor quality. It is reported to break suspend/powersaving. An opensource replacement will be included in kernel 2.6.37.

----------

## lixo1

Great, I just installed brcm80211 and it works like a charm, fast and good!

Thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> The broadcom-sta driver is of rather poor quality. It is reported to break suspend/powersaving. An opensource replacement will be included in kernel 2.6.37.

 

It will save a lot of problem and it's a really a good news  :Razz: 

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

>  An opensource replacement will be included in kernel 2.6.37.

 

Great, maybe soon I'll be able to use systemrescuecd on my laptop with wireless, then i can chuck the ubuntu one i normally use for it.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah  :Razz: 

----------

